# tappan lake open bass tournament



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

muskingum lakes b.a.s.s. club is putting on a sept 12th bass tournament.entery fee $50.00 per boat plus $ 5.00 big bass(optional) 100% pay out.flight position determined by order of registration.
1st.$15.00x number of boats
2nd.$11.00x number of boats
3rd.$7.00x number of boats
4th$5.00x number of boats
hope to see you at tappan tournament sunday sep. 12th.
baby bass


----------

